# Free automated betting service



## Pritchardj2 (Feb 24, 2022)

Hi 

If anyone uses bfbotmanager and is interested in automated betting head over to my telegram page for a free horse racing service which is producing slow and steady profits to level stakes, but much greater reward for a riskier staking plan 









						PRITCHARD PICKS
					

Pritchard Picks is horse racing system, that'll build slow and steady profits.




					t.me
				




Live results spreadsheet on the below link (it’s a few days out of date, but profit has increased since last updated) -









						course distance.xlsx
					

Summary    My Strategies Strategy,Type,Date Started,Bets Won,Bets Lost,S/R,Straight ,Other Staking,Total  C&D,Back ,10/26/2021,213.00,522.00,28.98%,207.39,493.06,700.46 Low Odds Backs,Back ,1/28/2022,107.00,171.00,38.49%,51.40,102.08,153.48 Novice Lays,Lay ,11/25/2021,110.00,63.00,63.58%,104.80,1...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Pritchardj2 (Feb 24, 2022)

bets can be placed manually too


----------

